# MD fishing license



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Note: A fishing license is not needed to fish Maryland's Coastal Bays or the Atlantic. 
(However, a Chesapeake Bay Sport Fishing license is necessary to fish the Chesapeake Bay and its tributaries.)

Anyone care to explain what this means?


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

If you fish the Atlantic, you don't need a license. AI, the OC bulkhead, Rt. 50 Bridge are examples where you don't need a license. 

If you fish the Bay Proper and it's tidal tributaries (rivers), then you need a license. Choptank, Kent Narrows, Romancoke, PLO are examples where you need a license.

I don't know if this is the answer to your question, but there ya go!!!!


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Who says you dont learn something new everyday...Thanks FandC


----------



## Penn626 (Jun 24, 2005)

Finger and Claws ON _Point!!!_


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Tom, there is one interesting thing you should know as well in case you were considering getting a MD license (not that you would but in case you were thinking of it) Virginia will honor your MD fishing license if you fish the Chesapeake Bay and tributaries in VA. Your license will also be honored in the Potomac River as far up as the rt 301 bridge.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*know the area*

just know where the Bay starts and ends. Dont want to get caught in the areas of its tributaries with out a bay license and vice versa.


----------



## bivalvebill (Feb 10, 2007)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Tom, there is one interesting thing you should know as well in case you were considering getting a MD license (not that you would but in case you were thinking of it) Virginia will honor your MD fishing license if you fish the Chesapeake Bay and tributaries in VA. Your license will also be honored in the Potomac River as far up as the rt 301 bridge.


and a non tidal md license will work past that:fishing:


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Here's the link that will tell you the exact tidal/non-tidal dividing lines:
http://www.dnr.state.md.us/fisheries/regulations/dividinglines.html


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I've wondered whether you need a license to fish the waters that extend inland from the ocean. Some bodies of water such as the Isle of Wight, Assawoman Bay and their tributaries extend inland quite a bit. I once heard that the dividing line was at the first inland bridge. I wasn't sure if that was correct, so I emailed Maryland's Fisheries Service center in Annapolis and here is their response.

"The no license deals with the Atlantic Ocean and its tributary coastal
bays. Assawoman Bay, Isle of Wight Bay and Assateague Island are
considered tributary coastal bays. These waters in no way are tributary
to the Chesapeake Bay, where the license is needed."


----------

